# Halloween Issues



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Word has it Martha's hit the stands with her Halloween issue. Anyone seen it? I've been keeping an eye out to no avail so far. Only time I look for Martha... Anything good?

Any other Halloween mags out that you've seen and could recommend?

I have to say it's in this area that I get a little annoyed with Halloween. People put expensive mags out with tips on how to make your meatloaf look like a graveyard (when meatload really comes by the look quite naturally) and other super cutesy Halloween type junk that makes my stomach turn. You want an off switch for me and Halloween, those kind of magazines are it. It's not Halloween, it's the same ole junk regurgitated a thousand times over.

Um....Yeah, so how about those halloween issues?


----------



## divaann (Aug 7, 2008)

I have not seen it yet. I only buy her halloween issue. All the other magazines boast these halloween covers for ideas and when you open it up to see if it is worth the price it consists of 3 or 4 pages with the dumbest ideas ever. It never finds its way home.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Just purchased it yesterday, it's the main magazine's October issue, so it's not fully dedicated to Halloween ideas (like the separate Holiday issue that we've seen come out before). It does have some pretty interesting stuff in there (decorating with UV reactive items, etc) and the photography is stunning as usual. Not as great as prior magazines from her, but still worth it. 










It doesn't look as if she'll be releasing an full Halloween issue this year like last.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow. I went to Borders last night in-search-of and wasn't even interested enough in the photography to buy it. It was maybe, what? 5 pages? Talk about lame...


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I've been prowling the stands for it too. I agree with you about the other magazines, DLC. I love when it says "20 Pages of Halloween Ideas", 14 of which are smiling pumpkin patterns for corny jack o lanterns. 

If Martha puts out a Halloween Issue this year, it usually includes the short spread she put in her main October mag.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

It's rare when any "Halloween" issue is worth more then a quick scan while your standing there. And at most it is a reminder of something you were planing on doing anyway. Last years Martha Halloween mag did have some interesting party ideas and a nice spider prop. Frankly I am at the point of saving some money for the after Halloween sales. Besides there is just to much stuff for free on the net. Can you say "google halloween decor".


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Bone Dancer said:


> It's rare when any "Halloween" issue is worth more then a quick scan while your standing there. And at most it is a reminder of something you were planing on doing anyway..... Frankly I am at the point of saving some money for the after Halloween sales. Besides there is just to much stuff for free on the net. Can you say "google halloween decor".


THat's true, but at the same time it's nice to have a nice glossy inspiration to stick on the wall to keep you motivated. The photography in Martha's mag especially.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I am REALLY disappointed with this issue.  No good ideas, and most things say to check out her website for more ideas. *sigh* I could have done that WITHOUT spending $6 on the magazine.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I picked the issue up at Target last night. Haven't looked through it yet though. I liked the halloween desserts section.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Home and Gardens has theirs out.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I actually picked the BHG yesterday. It had the eye candy I needed, plus I thought the haunted house was pretty cool. Not too shabby. The story in the editors note about tombstone flying down the street was amusing too.


----------

